# lots of great patterns



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

http://knitting-patterns-scarves.startuweb.nl/


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fantastic site! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you very much- a great resource!


----------



## sunshine in PA (Jul 30, 2012)

Didn't know there could be so many knitted scarf patterns!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the "Design Your Own Scarf Pattern" one. Informative to read even if you're not actually designing your own scarf because it gives background information on pattern, stitches, sizes, etc. But also it makes scarf designing simple.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OMgosh! I've never SEEN such a long list of scarf patterns. Thank you for the link.


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

If you can't find the one you want here, it's not available. Thanks for sharing this great site, it will take sometime to take a look, but worth the effort.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing,.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

What a terrific find! Thanks!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

There is a hooded scarf pattern there that I really like! Bookmarked!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link. bookmarked to go back to later!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Certainly hit the motherload there. Thanks!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much,- it is a great place to find whatever I don't remember anymore ! With age it is so confusing !.. But I love to knit & crochet, and give as gifts too ! Thank you again !


----------

